# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Beach Break

## Redaktion

Ein Beach Break ist eine Stelle, an der die Wellen ber sandigem Untergrund, also an Sandbnken oder am Strand brechen. Das ist an den meisten Spots der Nordsee der Fall.

----------

